# Passport requirements for travel to USA



## hoopman (23 Jan 2009)

Hi Family are travelling to florida in early June for holidays. The kids  Passports expire the following month. (end July) 
Will they still be able to travel to the USA on their existing passports or will they need to get renewals.
Thanks in advance


----------



## alaskaonline (23 Jan 2009)

as far as i remember, passports for all of you need to be valid for at least 6 months. if passport expires month after the journey, i think you will get some hassle. renew now. better be save.


----------



## jimbobman (23 Jan 2009)

renew . it has to be valid for six month and u have to have them for six months b4 u go.


----------



## hoopman (23 Jan 2009)

jimbobman said:


> renew . it has to be valid for six month and u have to have them for six months b4 u go.


 
What! But sure even if we go to renew them now they woun't have the new ones 6 months


----------



## Simeon (23 Jan 2009)

jimbobman said:


> renew . it has to be valid for six month and u have to have them for six months b4 u go.


3A. Please write clearly and avoid using text speak        Please take a little time to write your post carefully.  Use complete sentences.   Use paragraphs for longer posts.  Do not use Text Speak.


----------



## NHG (23 Jan 2009)

Not 100% sure on this one but as far as I know kids must be on their own passport for travel USA and everywhere else from renewal, but sure if you renew now, you could still bring the old passport with you to show that you have had a passport for over 6 mths.

Don't forget the online visa entry requirement.


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Jan 2009)

hoopman said:


> What! But sure even if we go to renew them now they woun't have the new ones 6 months


 
They need to be valid for 6 months AFTER the trip, not before.  That being said, there has been some discussion elsewhere in this forum that states that so long as the passport is valid for the duration of the visit, then that will suffice.


----------



## hoopman (23 Jan 2009)

Right then. Its time to get the finger out and get them their renewals. I may try to ring the emmbassy to double check.
Cheers


----------



## mathepac (23 Jan 2009)

Back in "the day" I used to bring my new and older passports (with precious multiple-entry, indefinite stay visa) to the US and together they seemed to meet all the requirements.


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Jan 2009)

Aha - found it!  This was posted in another thread:


[broken link removed]

*Visa Services*

*Validity of Irish/EU Passports for Travel to the United States*



_In most cases, to enter the United States, you must have a passport that is valid for at least six months after the date you enter. However, the United States has an agreement with some countries (including Ireland) that allows you to enter on a current passport up to the actual date of expiration. An Irish passport need remain valid only for the duration of the holder's stay in the United States. _
_However, if you are traveling visa-free on the Visa Waiver Program (VWP) and your passport is valid for less than 90 days, you will be admitted only until the date on which the passport expires. If the passport is not valid for the duration of your stay, you will be required to apply for a new passport from your Embassy while in the U.S. _
_If your visit will be of short duration during which time your passport will expire, we recommend that you obtain a new passport before traveling._


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Jan 2009)

you don't need to renew your kids passports once they're valid on the day for the us you're okay. check the embassy.


----------



## lynchie (23 Jan 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Aha - found it!  This was posted in another thread:
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]
> ...



Was just gonna drag that up too.. Amazing the amount of people who assume you need 6 months on your passport to enter the US...


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Jan 2009)

lynchie said:


> Was just gonna drag that up too.. Amazing the amount of people who assume you need 6 months on your passport to enter the US...


 
It's not really an assumption - most people are told this by their travel agent (who really should know better, but there ya go) and take it as gospel.


----------



## hoopman (23 Jan 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help. It seems that our current passports will do. But just to be sure to be sure, I think I'll get them renewd shortly

Thanks again


----------



## mondeoman (23 Jan 2009)

hoopman said:


> Thanks everyone for the help. It seems that our current passports will do. But just to be sure to be sure, I think I'll get them renewd shortly
> 
> Thanks again


 

Don't forget that from the 12th Jan 2009 you will need a travel visa (ESTA)[broken link removed]

you can fill it out online & if all is ok you can get a printout also


----------



## majik (23 Jan 2009)

Yes we're a bit lucky in Ireland, as well as not needing the 6 months we also get pre-clearance too, this will change to full pre-clearance in the summer at Shannon as well.

Now technically I know you don't need to renew the kids passport but I think it would be good practice to do so. For example, you don't know if the trip for whatever reason may be delayed/cancelled/postponed/extended etc. You may have an emergency. It's good common sense to travel with a least 3-4 months of validity on a passport.


----------

